# Just wondering if anyone can relate!



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My rat Zoey loves to do two things and I was wondering if she's a special rattie or if anyone elses rats do this 

One, she actually bruxes back to me when I make my impression of bruxing. I'll brux, then a few seconds later she will do it back, and we can keep going back and forth for a good minute. It's so cute! None of my other rats do this.

Another is that when she marks me, she actually comes back and cleans it up, lol.. She'll mark on my hand or arm, then turn around and come back and lick it up as if she's saying sorry, I'll clean that up for you! Hahah.

Anyone else have rats that do this?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never heard of rats doing these things  she sounds like a special girl. My girls just love marking me lol


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

My old boy Cheech used to brux back to me when I bruxed at him too  Never used to clean up after himself though!


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

When I have my two girls out sometimes one will mark me and if the other is right behind her she will clean it up. Vice versa for both rats. The bruxing things sounds soooo fricken cute though!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope! My ratties have never done this, it sounds absolutely adorable though


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My boyfriend always insists that Zoey is way smarter than other rats and sometimes I think so, but then again, all rats are smart to begin with 
She is a very special little rattie. She's the most outgoing and loves to run around my room, but she always comes back to lick me and make sure I'm still there.
She also chases my hand around and plays with me, hehe. She's too adorable.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Kind of ...*

My little girl Cupcake will make a bruxing noise when I'm hand-wrestling with her on the bed; then she runs around in circles like crazy. It cracks me up that she's so rowdy & playful, like a tiny puppy.
Gotta love their expressions.


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

My friend was making bruxing noises to my rat booboo and she started doing it back, she's never done it again though hehe. The same rat does clean up after herself but she always tries to lick my face and my mouth afterwards too


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

rhodri said:


> My friend was making bruxing noises to my rat booboo and she started doing it back, she's never done it again though hehe. The same rat does clean up after herself but she always tries to lick my face and my mouth afterwards too


LOL, goofy ratties.


----------



## EndlessDream (Jul 9, 2012)

My Martin is a licker, and he does the same thing! Marks on me, on an object... and then he'll turn right around and start to lick it up again. The licking is what won my heart at the pet store.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

My Bailey boggled for the first time today! He was laying in his hammock and when I started talking to him he began bruxing like crazy, then boggling! He did it for a good 3-4 minutes with me just talking to him. ;D <3 
(Sorry, had to share with someone who gets it. The boyfriend said, "cool." Then went back to eating.)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Raturday said:


> Another is that when she marks me, she actually comes back and cleans it up, lol.. She'll mark on my hand or arm, then turn around and come back and lick it up as if she's saying sorry, I'll clean that up for you! Hahah.
> 
> Anyone else have rats that do this?


My Asa does this!

Ratties have the cutest quirks.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's adorable! My rats have their own quirks, but I'm not sure I've got any willing to clean up their own scent marks, much as I wish my boys would... 

Jessica has the most adorable quirks though. She free ranges for a good portion of the day, and so she knows that when I'm eating that's her cue to hop onto the table and steal food. She'll also obsessively steal regular and green teas, but she doesn't like coffee. And if at any point someone stands to go to the bathroom upstairs, she literally bounces across the carpet and scales their leg, crawls straight up the shirt, and onto their shoulder so that she can go with. 

Their weird habits are what really endears them to me!


----------

